# Hey guys I got pics of my car finally.....



## 200sxve (Feb 19, 2003)

can anyone submitt these for me into 200sx.org??? can't figure it out

tell me what yall think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

sweet ride  ..any mods done to your car ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow nice ride !! keep up the good work !!


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Yea sweet ride man.. Those rims look massive on there.


----------



## babybubbla (Feb 20, 2003)

cool ride would give some trouble here in Barbados


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

damn what size rims are those? 

Got any more pics? Like the shaved wing too.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Phat ride bro... like the rims.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

very nice ride.... those rims look really big!! and i like the no-spoiler look. whats up with the stickers in the front?? oh and about 200sx.org ... just go to www.b14nissan.org and email Timbo or just pm him from here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

nice wheels.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice ride man! Tight rims! Moded Black B14's, u gotta love it!  Keep it up!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn, nice ride. Kept very simple and clean. But if you don't mind me saying 1 thing, not "dissing", just a suggestions...get rid of the Japanese writing. Other than that, one of the few B14's I REALLY like. And there aren't many that I like that much.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Very impressive. Good shots as well. I like that ass angle.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THe ride looks real good Im thinking those are 18s--but PLease get rid of the bumper stickers and you'll be so straight...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I really like your car man! I can't wait until I can really start working on mine!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice ride, my guess is those are 19's. They look too big to be 18's


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

200sxve said:


> *can anyone submitt these for me into 200sx.org??? can't figure it out
> 
> *


200SX.org is a sylvia site, 200SX=Australian Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

phatty wheels bro


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

200sxve said:


> [/B]


Those rims look like 20s. Don't see any rubber on them. Probably 19s as someone said. How much do they weigh?


LoWrIdInSeNtRa said:


> *sweet ride  ..any mods done to your car ? *


Obviously he has some mods. Exterior looks like 19 inch rims, exhaust, decals, etc.


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

without the japanese writing it looks good


----------

